# cat shows in essex?



## suzie mitchell (Mar 1, 2009)

Are there any moggy cat shows in the essex area from March 09 onwards.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

april 11th, braintree. essex cat club, think moggies are able to enter to. google essex cat club and the website should be there.:thumbup:


----------



## suzie mitchell (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for your prompt reply!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that's ok, did u find the site? are u entering a cat?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Suzie, here's a link to all GCCF shows it may be of some help to you, good luck CHRIS.

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------

